# Seiko Military Divers Style Mod



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

This one is off to the States today

I think the next one I build i will use an all white hands combo...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It's nice to be able to make a clean looking watch (I like the lack of minute marks) from the leftovers from a dial/hand swap but in this case I'm not too sure about the orange either







- with different hands it'd look even cleaner.

I remember making a similar watch a while ago but I think mine had the Yao MOD dial & sword hands. I ended up selling it to another forum member - it was a nice watch but a bit small & I'm not a fan of display backs either.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> I remember making a similar watch a while ago but I think mine had the Yao MOD dial & sword hands. I ended up selling it to another forum member - it was a nice watch but a bit small & I'm not a fan of display backs either.


This one perchance?


















I agree it would be better without the display back, but it`s a minor point


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > I remember making a similar watch a while ago but I think mine had the Yao MOD dial & sword hands. I ended up selling it to another forum member - it was a nice watch but a bit small & I'm not a fan of display backs either.
> ...


That's the one Mach - one of my better efforts at customising a watch I think! Glad to see that you're still wearing it & enjoying it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> That's the one Mach - one of my better efforts at customising a watch I think!
> 
> Glad to see that you're still wearing it & enjoying it


Oh I am, I love it`s simplicity & IMO it`s one of the few watches that can take a grey nato


----------

